# How to devide a tank and make it so you cant see though it ?



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok so i want to Divide my 40g long into sections. but i need one of the end sections to be visually separated, a temporary fix would be great. till date my only idea is, to place one piece of plexiglass to separate the tank where i want it and then place another piece of plexi a few mm away so i can slide some paper in between. both sections would have to be water tight. can one use tank background inside a tank ? or maybe a small fake rock background wall, any ideas appreciated.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

You could always use black acrylic held in place with piece of glass channel (or clip) to the permanent clear divider, this way you can just slip them in when needed and not need to worry about it being water tight


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

You could buy colored plexi from em plastics.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

er201 said:


> You could buy colored plexi from em plastics.


i do need a water tight section, i have never herd of colored plexi is it tank safe ? cause that would work, any idea how much ?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Poret foam. I've never seen any for sale locally though.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

You could always get some corrugated plastic from the hardware store and attach to a piece of egg crate also found in the hardware store and cut to the size you require. The egg crate is found in the lighting section. This is reasonably cheap and safe to use in the tank. Make sure to rinse all the dust off first. Good luck.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Scherb said:


> i do need a water tight section, i have never herd of colored plexi is it tank safe ? cause that would work, any idea how much ?


I'm talking about cell caster acrylic sheets that come in colored. Like black/white, here's a link.
Cell Cast Acrylic Sheet - EM Plastic & Electric Products Ltd.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

er201 said:


> I'm talking about cell caster acrylic sheets that come in colored. Like black/white, here's a link.
> Cell Cast Acrylic Sheet - EM Plastic & Electric Products Ltd.


That looks good but is it local ?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

sunshine_1965 said:


> You could always get some corrugated plastic from the hardware store and attach to a piece of egg crate also found in the hardware store and cut to the size you require. The egg crate is found in the lighting section. This is reasonably cheap and safe to use in the tank. Make sure to rinse all the dust off first. Good luck.


 that corrugated plastic sounds nice and cheep. have you used it before ?


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

You could paint glass or acrylic and silicone that in place
Im sure someone has a cheap piece of glass laying around somewhere


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Scherb said:


> That looks good but is it local ?


Yup: 1647 Broadway St.
Unit 121 - 124
Port Coquitlam, B.C.
V3C 6P8

Telephone:	604-468-4487

Email:	[email protected]
MDC Manager:	Blair Sprague
CSM:	Kathy Hicks


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

go to home depot and get some foam foundation insulation under $10 for a 2' x 8' sheet , you can cut it with an exacto knife any size or shape you want, in a jiffy you can use it to make sump dividers and it is either blue or pink , but it is cheap and easy to use...

cut to exact size or just a hair bigger and it friction fits and the seal against the glass is relatively tight


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

macframalama said:


> go to home depot and get some foam foundation insulation under $10 for a 2' x 8' sheet , you can cut it with an exacto knife any size or shape you want, in a jiffy you can use it to make sump dividers and it is either blue or pink , but it is cheap and easy to use...
> 
> cut to exact size or just a hair bigger and it friction fits and the seal against the glass is relatively tight


Is that the same stuff people use to make a 3d background ?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah exactly the same stuff, if your careful when you cut it you can friction fit it tight as hell i did one in a sump and i endd up snapping it in half to get it out , damn thing wouldnt budge


Scherb said:


> Is that the same stuff people use to make a 3d background ?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Scherb said:


> that corrugated plastic sounds nice and cheep. have you used it before ?


I have used many times. It is especially good to keep the fry in there side. Comes in different colors as well. I have always used the opaque white though.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

The other suggestion on a tank divider is to have a piece of frosted glass cut to fit.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the ideas. i think i will go with the corrugated plastic or the foundation foam. i like the colored plexi cause i do need to use plexi or glass to divide the tank but it would be nice if i could make it clear or blocked. what i am doing is taking my 40g long and splitting it up for a breeder tank, i will have one 20g section and 2 10g sections. now i just need to figure out where i am going to put the fish while i make the changes. silicone takes 24hrs to dry so that sucks.


----------

